# A few pieces of my work



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

These are all pieces made prior to 2003, but I just got a new lathe so I’ll be posting new work soon.
The first is a turned and carved piece from Macassar ebony; 8” tall.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 3


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Maple burl; 12” tall

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Another turned and carved piece out of curly maple; 5” tall









Another showing the three together

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Turned and carved octopus out of cherry burl; 13”x10”x6”. This piece was part of the AAW’s 2004 exhibit tittle, From Sea to Odyssey

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

This piece was entirely lathe turned from one block of mahogany, multi-axis; 5” tall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Another multi-axis piece out of cocobolo; 7” long. This one is entirely lathe turned from one continuous piece without any carving.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2019)

Those are incredible, stellar pieces! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

“Pan,” lidded box out of curly maple and chittum burl; 6” tall. I based the design loosely off of the Russian nesting dolls. This piece was part of the AAW’s exhibit titled, Put a Lid on It.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Hollow form made out of red maple burl; 8” tall.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Tony said:


> Those are incredible, stellar pieces! Tony


Thanks Tony, I appreciate that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 16, 2019)

Amazing mult-axis pieces. Do you still have all your fingers?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

phinds said:


> Amazing mult-axis pieces. Do you still have all your fingers?


Haha, yeah, that cocobolo one was a bit nerve wracking to make, the “wings” got down to a couple millimeters thick towards the spherical portion. And thank you for the kind words, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 16, 2019)

Stellar pieces...can’t wait to see what else comes out of your shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Stellar pieces...can’t wait to see what else comes out of your shop.


Thanks Lou. I just got the lathe set up yesterday and am waiting on a few tools that should be here tomorrow...fingers crossed.


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2019)

Your work is awesome! We have much to learn from you. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Your work is awesome! We have much to learn from you. Chuck


Thank you, you’re too kind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 16, 2019)

Wow .... beautiful pieces .. you are a true Artist

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Wow .... beautiful pieces .. you are a true Artist


Thank you, I really appreciate that! I’m overwhelmed by the responses I’m getting here, I’m really glad I came across the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 16, 2019)

Very, very nice. Amazing talent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 16, 2019)

Outstanding work! Very creative..... I take it you've been on hiatus from wood turning for a spell?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Very, very nice. Amazing talent!


Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Outstanding work! Very creative..... I take it you've been on hiatus from wood turning for a spell?


Thank you! And yeah, I just got a lathe after not having turned since 2003. I’m beyond excited to be getting back into it and have so many new ideas of things to make!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 16, 2019)

Thanks for posting pics,that is some amazing work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Thanks for posting pics,that is some amazing work.


Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hill (May 16, 2019)

So well executed. Exemplary! Everything is so creative. How did the squat get to be a signature piece? BTW, what lathe did you get? Inquiring minds like to know!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> So well executed. Exemplary! Everything is so creative. How did the squat get to be a signature piece? BTW, what lathe did you get? Inquiring minds like to know!


Thank you! I call the standing figures Pan, based of the Greek Demi-god, Pan...I think I got the idea after seeing Steven Hogbin’s work; it’s completly diffeeent but sparked the idea. 

And I just took delivery on a Robust American Beauty yesterday.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike Hill (May 16, 2019)

Sweet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Sweet.


She’s a beauty!


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2019)

Fantastic work! I love the whimsy and movement in those turned and carved pieces! Looking forward to seeing what comes off that beautiful new lathe, too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 16, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Fantastic work! I love the whimsy and movement in those turned and carved pieces! Looking forward to seeing what comes off that beautiful new lathe, too!


Thank you! Those Pan figures were a lot of fun to make and I think it’s s form I’ll revisit.


----------



## William Tanner (May 17, 2019)

Very nice job. Looking forward to more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 17, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Very nice job. Looking forward to more.


Thank you! Finally getting the tools in today so hopefully I’ll have new work to show soon.


----------



## duncsuss (May 17, 2019)

Wow. (I'm talking about your work, not the lathe ... though that's also kind of wow )

Which end of New Hampshire are you located? I'm fairly close to the south-eastern corner - about 30 minutes from Nashua, perhaps 40 minutes from Derry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 17, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> Wow. (I'm talking about your work, not the lathe ... though that's also kind of wow )
> 
> Which end of New Hampshire are you located? I'm fairly close to the south-eastern corner - about 30 minutes from Nashua, perhaps 40 minutes from Derry.


Thank you, I appreciate that.

I’m on the coast, you’re probably not far from me at all.


----------



## Graybeard (May 17, 2019)

Very creative, way beyond my pay grade to execute, even if I could think of forms like that. Thanks for sharing, it's inspirational.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 17, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Very creative, way beyond my pay grade to execute, even if I could think of forms like that. Thanks for sharing, it's inspirational.


Thanks for the kind words, I appreciate it!


----------



## David Hill (May 17, 2019)

I have an AB also, but I haven't had the "inspiration" to make pieces like those---yet. Enjoy your lathe--not anything else that compares.
Great turnings!
I might actually unbox my off center stuff now---got a Sorby to try out from a purchase a while back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 17, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> “Pan,” lidded box out of curly maple and chittum burl; 6” tall. I based the design loosely off of the Russian nesting dolls. This piece was part of the AAW’s exhibit titled, Put a Lid on It.


Awesome work! I completely missed the seam until I got to the second picture, nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 17, 2019)

Wow Sean, that's some inspiring work! Those little multi-axis figures are pretty whimsical, very unique. I really like the maple burl hollow form with the starburst effect, that's just cool. Oh, and yea..drool drool over the AB.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (May 17, 2019)

WOW!! Just WOW!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 17, 2019)

David Hill said:


> I have an AB also, but I haven't had the "inspiration" to make pieces like those---yet. Enjoy your lathe--not anything else that compares.
> Great turnings!
> I might actually unbox my off center stuff now---got a Sorby to try out from a purchase a while back.


Thanks! And can’t wait to see what you create!


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 17, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 17, 2019)

TimR said:


> Wow Sean, that's some inspiring work! Those little multi-axis figures are pretty whimsical, very unique. I really like the maple burl hollow form with the starburst effect, that's just cool. Oh, and yea..drool drool over the AB.


Thanks Tim, I really appreciate it. Those multi-axis ones were fun to figure out. I’ll definitely be making new ones soon, both of those were done in 2003.


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 17, 2019)

Rocking RP said:


> WOW!! Just WOW!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bristol2018 (May 30, 2019)

You are very talented. I am not very experienced but seeing pieces like that turned entirely on a lathe is very impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 30, 2019)

Bristol2018 said:


> You are very talented. I am not very experienced but seeing pieces like that turned entirely on a lathe is very impressive.


Thank you!


----------

